# Let's See Those Double Dilutes



## Jill (Aug 19, 2007)

A lot of you know I have a real thing for double dilutes, or "pinkies" as I call them :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin Over the past year or so, I've been able to add three perlino girls to my mares / fillies line up and am so happy about them. Haven't met a one of them yet!!! But will be meeting one this fall when she comes home, and then the two adult mares next year when they come home in foal and one with a baby on the side if all goes well.

[SIZE=12pt]*These are my double dilute Buckeroo girly girls... *[/SIZE]

Let's see your perlino, cremello and smokey cream minis!!!!
----------------------------------------------------
*Erica's Big City Bomb Shell*2007 Perlino Filly, Buckeroo Granddaughter / Little Kings Big City Buck Daughter

Hope to show her in 2008!!!












----------------------------------------------------

*Erica's Double Dipped*

2004 32" Perlino Pinto, BTU Granddaughter / Little Kings B T Buck Bandito Daughter

Maternal Sister to Bomb Shell Above and Paternal Sister to Sweetie Below

Currently In Foal To Big City











----------------------------------------------------

*Erica's Sweet as Sugar*

2004 30.5" Perlino Pinto, BTU Granddaughter / Little Kings B T Buck Bandito Daughter

Paternal Sister to Double Above

Will Be Bred to DESTINY in the Spring (yay!!!)


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 19, 2007)

hello,

our future cremello pinto stud.we haven't gotten him yet. We are going to get him end of aug or sept. we have already paid for him. We are just waiting for him to be ship. :aktion033: He is only 29.50 inches.


----------



## HJF (Aug 19, 2007)

This is Trace Hills Windflower. I only have baby pictures of her on the computer right now from '96 which is bad. We bought her because we really wanted her dam, Little Kings Juliet, but she wasn't for sale.

But Sugar is a great broodmare. She has really refined babies.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm really starting to like the double dilutes. I really didn't in the past, but now they're growing on me. :aktion033:

Here is our one and only DD:

[SIZE=12pt]*Star Ridge Acres Lily Blue Too*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]







She's a bit tall for us so we're having her mom bred to Ten Ls Echo Captive Spirit (28" National Champion and Res World Champion stallion - buckskin) in hopes of a smaller repeat for next year. Lily's sire is 33" buckskin BTU grandson. Dam is a smokey black Blue Boy daughter.

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 19, 2007)

We got ours to breed to Falcon who is red. They do grow on you, and we also calls our "Pinky" which her old owner hates! They called her champaign,


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2007)

Beautiful horses so far!!!!

My first born foal was a cremello or perlino, back in 2001. I've since sold her but that started my appreciation for the pinkies. For breeding, they are my favorite color, especially in perlino.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't have any double dilutes yet...my absolute dream would be to have a homozygous pinto cremello or perlino.

I used to have a full-sized colt who was perlino, just loved him!


----------



## FoRebel (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's our stud, Painted Perfections Picazzo. Cazzo is a perlino.


----------



## wiccanz (Aug 20, 2007)

Our smokey cream colt Wiccanz Sir Tumbelot - Chino:






And our cremello colt (as yet unnamed - long story - Latte :bgrin ):


----------



## Jill (Aug 20, 2007)

Love your "pinkies", Tiffani & Brigid!!!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 20, 2007)

Dont have any at this time. But sure do plan to again in the future. Just seems everyone I end up with I dont click well with.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 20, 2007)

They are all so pretty!! I'm still learning this perlino, creamello thing. Can two smokey blacks produce a perlino? Or Creamello? They are beautiful and thank you for sharing.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Aug 20, 2007)

PaintedMeadows said:


> They are all so pretty!! I'm still learning this perlino, creamello thing. Can two smokey blacks produce a perlino? Or Creamello? They are beautiful and thank you for sharing.


Two smokey blacks CAN'T produce a perlino! If they are true smokey blacks (meaning a black horse with two cream genes) then there will be no agouti (or they would be perlino if they had the agouti gene) gene to be passed down, to get a perlino one of the parents has to have an agouti gene so no its not possible! If they are heterozygous (black and red) and each parent passes the red on instead of black then YES they can produce a cremello... but one of them is homozygous for black then no!

I love double dilutes! They are all so pretty!

Gage


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Palomino. I had to read it twice but now I think I get it.


----------



## qtrrae (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is our cremello stallion - all 31.5" of him - he is just a sweetheart - I LOVE this guy! His personality and disposition are among the very best! He has given us some gorgeous babies!

"SunRaes White Gold"


----------



## chandab (Aug 23, 2007)

They are all lovely. I want one. Someday, I'd like to add a double dilute mare to my little herd.


----------



## minimule (Aug 25, 2007)

We had a Smokey Cream born here this year. He's built like a Tank so that's what his new owners are calling him! His dam is a palomino and his sire is a buckskin.


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2007)

Beautiful "pinkies"







I'd love to have a smokey cream one of these days!!!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Aug 25, 2007)

PaintedMeadows said:


> Thanks Palomino. I had to read it twice but now I think I get it.


Your welcome! Sorry I am kinda confusing with my wordoing lol, and I type so fast that I always make mistakes!

Gage


----------



## RJRMINIS (Aug 25, 2007)

Here are a few of mine:


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2007)

Beautiful, Michele!!!!!!!! I like them all but especially the last foal








A LOT!!!!


----------

